# RFI: Canadian slotted buttons?



## Mateo (10 Jul 2011)

I recently purchased a set of clothing from an English outdoor goods company and the trousers included the button pictured below as part of their design. Such is a first for me, and in browsing the Internet to learn more about them I found a number of references to them as “Canadian buttons” (in addition to tape[d], slotted, and NATO buttons). I was curious as to whether the term is common within Canada and whether anyone on the forum might be aware of its genesis? Many thanks in advance for the time and attention.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Jul 2011)

Mateo said:
			
		

> . . . . . . .  I was curious as to whether the term is common within Canada and whether anyone on the forum might be aware of its genesis?  . . . . . .



If your question is whether "slotted" buttons are commonly used or known about by the general population in Canada, the answer would be "no".  The Canadian military, however, has been using these type of buttons since the early 1950s (and perhaps back in the 40s) on items of field operational clothing (parkas, other winter items, combats, etc).  Whether this type of button was invented in Canada, I don't know, but it appears that the Canadian Army was the first major user of the item.

While all sizes of  buttons on field clothing are now of the slotted type, originally only the large (front) buttons on parkas were usually of this type.  As Canada is a cold and snowy place, it is logical that some research and thought went into designing what was once acknowledged as probably the best winter kit for soldiers.

There is even a story (myth?) that went with the original large slotted buttons on the parka - that they could be used to make soup in a survival situation.


----------



## Mateo (10 Jul 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> While all sizes of  buttons on field clothing are now of the slotted type, originally only the large (front) buttons on parkas were usually of this type.  As Canada is a cold and snowy place, it is logical that some research and thought went into designing what was once acknowledged as probably the best winter kit for soldiers.



That makes sense. After a couple of winters in the outdoors in Western Massachusetts I have learned the value of buttons and zippers that can be manipulated without removing my gloves. And I assume that the slotted buttons need less reattaching over time than do two or four hole buttons.


----------

